# PC Control for Train Layout



## Derailed (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Need some experienced advice 

I on planning to use PC control of my layout and have looked at several software programs

Hornby Railmaster.........looks a bit crap when you look at the others

iTrain ......now this is more like it

Rail Commander......Not sure seems to be missing something but maybe thats just the demo

Anyway what i would like to know is 

What would be a good system and easy to put in place for 
Train Control ......Signal Control .....and Points Control from my PC and even using my Iphone through my home wireless router....

Also i may need to plug in two hand controllers as i have to young sons who are keen to get their trains rolling on Dads Layout

I figure the hand controllers would be easier for the boys whilst dad is the Fat Controller on signals and points

All advice welcome 

By the Way yes Dad is a Very Fat Controller.....chufff chuffff.......:laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you looked at JMRI? if not it is a free down load. I think , but not sure, with Digitrax it will do evreything that you want.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JMRI with do all that stuff with Digitrax just need the decoders


----------



## Train_Lover (Apr 17, 2013)

*RailMaster is much easier to use*

Hornby's RailMaster is much, much easier to use than JMRI and has everything I need to run my layout, turntable etc.

They have also added hand-held support for Apple, Android, Windows CE/Mobile and even Palm.

When they launch the loco detection system (apparently towards the end of 2013) there will be nothing to touch it.


----------

